# My brand new wool smells like a ZOO!



## greenluv (Jul 26, 2002)

This is so icky!

My new wool smells disgusting!! Is it always going to smell like this?? What can I do?? I'm so freaked out, I don't even want to touch it!uke


----------



## MiaPia (Aug 28, 2003)

Wet wool does tend to smell kind of like wet dog. I use lavendar Eucalan, and that does seem to help cut down on the smell. But yeah, all wool will smell at least a little when wet - that's just the nature of the beast!


----------



## MiaPia (Aug 28, 2003)

OK - I just re-read your post and saw that you said nothing about the wool being WET. I've never had smelly dry wool. YIKES! Is it wool fabric or knitted wool? I think if my new, dry wool smelled I would contact the person I bought it from!


----------



## Knittin' in the Shade (Feb 14, 2003)

Do you mean it smells like animal, or like poop? If it smells like poop, that's just WRONG. IF it smells like animal, well, that's kinda par for the course









But, you can wash it with some eucalan if you've got it (lavender would be best) or some pretty smelling shampoo, and that should really help dissipate the smell.


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

what kind is it?


----------



## greenluv (Jul 26, 2002)

I could handle it if it only smelled like a wet dog. I remember our mittens smelling like that when we were little. This is WAY not wet dog, this is monkey cages at the zoo bad.


----------



## greenluv (Jul 26, 2002)

It's knitted wool and I've found that washing it (washed with WOW) has made it worse









It's going out the door where some wild animal will probably come maul it. I give up!


----------



## Muggins&Doody (Feb 5, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by greenluv_
*
It's going out the door where some wild animal will probably come maul it. I give up!*








: OMG, that is the funniest thing I've heard all day. So it came to you smelling like this? I would definately e-mail whomever you got it from and tell them about the stank. That is just nasty!


----------



## Kermit (May 30, 2002)

Try an enzyme product like Bac Out or Petzyme on it. Wet it, put the Bac Out or whatever all over it, and let is sit overnight damp, then wash in the morning with WOW or whatever again and lanolize if necessary.


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

I do not wanna sound like I do not care but hell you could put those on your babe and call em monkey pants. :LOL Is this cover bought new or used?


----------



## thefeasetree (Mar 9, 2003)

Quote:

I do not wanna sound like I do not care but hell you could put those on your babe and call em monkey pants.








:

GASP!! What's awful is that I immediately had a vivid memory recall of that STINK! Yikes. So sorry, momma!


----------



## mom2kbeth (Aug 18, 2003)

I know this wasn't meant as a funny thread, but I have tears running down my face and I can't catch my breath, I've been laughing so hard at these comments! I think I'm over-tired...

Sorry about the stink, though, mama. That really sucks. I'd really contact the person you got it from. I hope one of the above suggestions work to get rid of the smell


----------



## greenluv (Jul 26, 2002)

The mental image I had is of a monkey and his Organ Grinder outside The Body Shop after getting doused in Yuzu Oil at the door







:

Disclaimer***

I am not slamming the WOW at all. It's just that the scent reminds me of a Body Shop oil I used to buy at the mall









Kermit-

Thanks, I shall seek out an enzyme product asap









Dreaming Mama- This is a brand spanking new wool item


----------



## wildflowerjenn (Jul 14, 2003)

I have a sweater made from raw wool that I bought in England. It smelled like the inside of a barn. It has taken five years for the smell to wear out of that sweater and even now, if it gets damp in the rain, its back again!! I never get wet in that sweater though and I *know* that the wool wasn't treated with any chemicals.

I'd guess that the soaker you bought was made from the same kind of wool -- raw, untreated... the really good stuff. You can try washing and relanolizing to see if that helps but you're probably going to always have a slightly 'earthy' smelling soaker that works really, really well.


----------



## greenluv (Jul 26, 2002)

Oh man, how do you cope with a sweater like that???

I'm all for natural but I draw the line at sheep dingleberries knitted into my soakers. I bet I paid extra for them, too.


----------



## Kermit (May 30, 2002)

greenluv, I have never done Bac Out or the like for stinky wool, but have been told it can help with that stinky wet feather smell (like when you wash a pillow), which is a similar problem, so I thought this might work. Do come back and let us know if it makes a significant difference!


----------



## thefeasetree (Mar 9, 2003)

Quote:

I'm all for natural but I draw the line at sheep dingleberries knitted into my soakers. I bet I paid extra for them, too.
Oh!! Please STOP! You all are killin' me!:LOL :LOL :LOL :LOL :LOL







:







:







:







:







:


----------



## MiaPia (Aug 28, 2003)

:LOL OK - I have GOT to stop looking at new posts in this thread! I've woken up DD about 3 times now by snorting with laughter at something I've read!
Sheep dingleberries! I'm dyin' over here!!


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

here. I hate stinky wool. I had one that was atrocious but eventually that smell went away. I hung it out in the hot sun with lots of suds on it. LOL!


----------



## radish (Sep 19, 2002)

LOL! sheep dingleberryies are not something i need to think about!

yes, ive had stinky wool (new) and washed it 2x in lav euc , air dried a few DAYS!

i was going to post a review about it but thought the WAHM might think it was a negative review..???


----------



## nym (Sep 6, 2003)

:







:







:







:







:


----------



## dr.j (May 14, 2003)

:







:







:
Whoever knew a few stinky sheep could go such a long way in making so many moms happy. This thread is hilarious!
Sorry about the stinky wool, though. I can't be of any help there.


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

Just wanted to add that I had one knitted brand new wool item that stunk horribly! I washed it with a ton of "Oh Baby" WOW and it barely made a difference.. it stunk like stinky wool and WOW!

I've never had anything come close to that, it filled entire rooms and then some with this horrible smell that was beyond wet dog!

I bought it from a big soaker ebay seller and I told her about it too. She promptly gave me a refund and told me I was her first complaint.. whatever. I sold that sucker and told them all about the smell but they wanted it anyway.. sold it off for like $3 or something tiny like that.

My advice, get a refund and sell it if the enzyme doesn't work!

Oh and none of my wool smells, wet or dry!


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

I just don't get how the person who sent wool to the original OP and the person who sent to Jenn could not know that this wool smellled awful.


----------



## greenluv (Jul 26, 2002)

Quote:

I just don't get how the person who sent wool to the original OP and the person who sent to Jenn could not know that this wool smellled awful.

This is what I'm wondering, too. Maybe the person who made it is just used to the smell of love starved wild monkey musk?

Some of my dyed wool smells like sulfur,but it's not horrible and fades away after a few washes. I'm not bothered by personal smells of people I've bought used items from, that washes out and is replaced by our own scent. This is just beyond anything I've ever come across







:


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

Yep, hence my "whatever" comment.. I just don't see how anyone could not know..







: I even remember my husband asking me what that smell was! lol

The only other smelling soaker I've had was my Bumhuggers when it first came and it smelled a bit like vinegar but her invoice said it might and that it would go away after a wash or two which it did.









Also when wool needs to be washed it starts to smell a little earthy but that's it!

Those are nothing like those aweful semi-longies.. ICK!


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Quote:

Maybe the person who made it is just used to the smell of love starved wild monkey musk?








::LOL Okay how sick am I that I would like a sniff of this wool just to know how bad it really is.


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

ROFL! Pretty sick!


----------



## mommytomy4kids (Apr 3, 2002)

has me rolling.

I have never had any "ripe" wool here but I do hate the smell of it wet.

This was good to read first thing in the morning after being up all night with 2 DS that were running fevers.


----------



## pageta (Nov 17, 2003)

I bought a goose down comfortor once and the first night I slept under it I could have swore I was living on a farm. I got it at Hecht's which is a nice department store, and it wasn't anything all natural. I always wanted to live on a farm so I thought the smell was great. But after that first night I never noticed it again. Then I put it away for a while, and when I put it back on my bed a few months later, I noticed the smell again (just for a night). So the people that sold you this smelly wool probably noticed the smell when they got the fabric, but then the smell "went away" and they thought it had "gone away" and they forgot about it. Fact is, it didn't really "go away" - they just got used to it. If they happen to live on a farm that raises animals, then they may not have even noticed it in the first place. So no, I don't think they intentionally sold you smelly wool.


----------



## wildflowerjenn (Jul 14, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by greenluv_
*Oh man, how do you cope with a sweater like that???

I'm all for natural but I draw the line at sheep dingleberries knitted into my soakers. I bet I paid extra for them, too.*
NO sheep dingleberries in my sweater, I promise. I wear it because its the only 'mom' sweater that I have that goes with everything, is comfy, warm and well, warm!! I'm notoriously cold all the time.

--> passing the tp so you can wipe the dingleberries off your soaker...

If its really that bad though, you could always send it back to whoever made it for you and ask for a refund. I love raw wool though!! If you decide to sell it instead of return it, let me know and we might be able to chat about a trade.


----------



## blessed2bamommie (Feb 3, 2003)

yall are *killin me! good I haven't got a full bladder! (for once







: )







:


----------

